# Some serious log truckers! And a serious log truck!



## BlueRidgeMark (May 28, 2010)

http://www.flixxy.com/ural-4320-off-road-6x6-truck.htm

Pretty amazing driving, and I'm not sure how sane it is! 

Nice truck, though!


----------



## IcePick (May 28, 2010)

That's pretty slick.


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> http://www.flixxy.com/ural-4320-off-road-6x6-truck.htm
> 
> Pretty amazing driving, and I'm not sure how sane it is!
> 
> Nice truck, though!



Neat truck...and some fine driving, too. But can you imagine the screaming and yelling that would go on if we ran some of _our_ logging trucks down a stream bed? Some of the 'ologists would probably go into cardiac arrest at the very thought of it.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Neat truck...and some fine driving, too. But can you imagine the screaming and yelling that would go on if we ran some of _our_ logging trucks down a stream bed? Some of the 'ologists would probably go into cardiac arrest at the very thought of it.



Sediment, sediment sediment. Choking the fish. Smothering the redds. Bad Bad Bad...


----------



## Gologit (May 28, 2010)

slowp said:


> Sediment, sediment sediment. Choking the fish. Smothering the redds. Bad Bad Bad...



Yeah, but wouldn't it be a BLAST! Right down the river...fish beware! I don't think any of our logging trucks could do what those Russian rigs did, though. Some of the old off-road trucks might have made it but today's highway rigs would never handle the rough ground.


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Yeah, but wouldn't it be a BLAST! Right down the river...fish beware! I don't think any of our logging trucks could do what those Russian rigs did, though. Some of the old off-road trucks might have made it but today's highway rigs would never handle the rough ground.



It might be too hard on the driver. The donut might fall out of the hand that is not holding onto the coffee cup.  

Truck driver joke number 1.


----------



## ents (May 29, 2010)

WOOWHOOO!! Who needs a log haul road, just gimme a river!

At least I wouldn't have to change shorts, just open the door and let the river clean'em. But then again, there's a lot of pucker power in those crossings, wouldn't have to worry about dirty shorts. 

Does look like a heck of a lot of fun tho.

Army deuce and ahalf could probably do that but not with that much weight.

Later,


----------



## 74fencer (May 29, 2010)

Those look like 5 ton trucks. Awesome!


----------



## demographic (May 29, 2010)

I like the bit when the guy gets out and hangs on the bonnet to get more weight over the front end.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

ents said:


> WOOWHOOO!! Who needs a log haul road, just gimme a river!
> 
> At least I wouldn't have to change shorts, just open the door and let the river clean'em. But then again, there's a lot of pucker power in those crossings, wouldn't have to worry about dirty shorts.
> 
> ...



Awwwwww shucks just put me a front axle on me ole mack and pimp it a lil and I will go through that thar river and over them thar trucks lol.


----------



## Thorcw (May 29, 2010)

Thats like the Mack truck of Eastern Europe I think


----------



## DJ4wd (May 29, 2010)

At first I was like "Heck Id do that!" then seeing the huge truch 6 ft off the ground while in the river..now Immmm,welll not so ready lol
I grew up on the farm having tractors do that on flat dry ground .I even drove my semi over just about every known terrain that God has made and that would be something id have to work up to. GEESH!


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

demographic said:


> I like the bit when the guy gets out and hangs on the bonnet to get more weight over the front end.



Lol its like an ant to a rock. I got stuck in my bucket and had a new guy ask if he needed to push lmfao!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 29, 2010)

demographic said:


> I like the bit when the guy gets out and hangs on the bonnet to get more weight over the front end.





Yeah, that would be quite a ride! :jawdrop:


----------



## ropensaddle (May 29, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yeah, that would be quite a ride! :jawdrop:



Wonder what they would do if they needed more traction lol:monkey:


----------



## joesawer (May 29, 2010)

slowp said:


> Sediment, sediment sediment. Choking the fish. Smothering the redds. Bad Bad Bad...





There wuz feesh in thet ther crick before we skidded down it an ther is feesh in thet ther crick after we skidded down it! Lol 
I have heard it before!


----------



## Gologit (May 30, 2010)

slowp said:


> It might be too hard on the driver. The donut might fall out of the hand that is not holding onto the coffee cup.
> 
> Truck driver joke number 1.



You mean the donut and the coffee cup the the forester is juggling while reaching for the citation book, the rule book, and trying to call the main office for advice all at the same time? 



Forester joke number 1.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2010)

Gologit said:


> You mean the donut and the coffee cup the the forester is juggling while reaching for the citation book, the rule book, and trying to call the main office for advice all at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> Forester joke number 1.



Nope. We snack on chippy things. We don't have a bakery nearby. 

Forester rebuttal #1


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2010)

slowp said:


> Nope. We snack on chippy things. We don't have a bakery nearby.
> 
> Forester rebuttal #1



Having a bakery nearby wouldn't do you any good, anyway. By the time your people go to work (long after daylight) the more productive and early rising people (loggers) have made their bakery stop and all the good stuff is gone.


Early rising logger reply to late rising forester's rebuttal.


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Having a bakery nearby wouldn't do you any good, anyway. By the time your people go to work (long after daylight) the more productive and early rising people (loggers) have made their bakery stop and all the good stuff is gone.
> 
> 
> Early rising logger reply to late rising forester's rebuttal.



Yes. That means less excess weight to carry whilst chasing those young, sleep deprived donut digesting rigging rats up the hill. Thank you. 

Sarcastic forester reply


----------



## Gologit (May 31, 2010)

slowp said:


> Yes. That means less excess weight to carry whilst chasing those young, sleep deprived donut digesting rigging rats up the hill. Thank you.
> 
> Sarcastic forester reply



The kids in the rigging _need_ the donuts. The sugar high helps them stay ahead of the turns. And waaaaaay ahead of the forester...who's grumpy because all the donuts were gone and they had to have chippy snacks instead.



Explanatory logger reply.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 1, 2010)

How many times can we re-post the Russian logging videos?


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (Jun 1, 2010)

2dogs said:


> How many times can we re-post the Russian logging videos?



How many times can we make comments about posting Russian logging videos?:deadhorse::deadhorse: Some people may have never seen this video and will find it interesting. Don't watch it if you don't like it!!! Steve


----------



## slowp (Jun 1, 2010)

Shhhhhh. We have a good thread drift going here. 

Continuing with the drift. 

I have this in my pickup. 







It holds cold girly drinks and today no chippie things but the little carrots. 
I can give helpful gestures to log truck drivers because the console holds my snacks. 

Technology Update


----------

